# Want an interior trunk release? Here's some basic info.



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

As any long-term owner here knows, we all resent not having a button inside to pop the trunk. Today I was motivated enough to solve this problem for myself. 

Behind the trunk lid's carpet liner, the wiring connector leading to the exterior trunk release switch has four wires, one pair thicker than the other pair. My thoughts were like: "The thick wires must be the power and the thinner wires must be for signaling." So I shorted the thin wire's pins together, which made the trunk release activate (Awesome, good guess!).







^ This is the connector, it is hard to see in the picture but the pair of wire on the right are thinner than the pair on the left.









^Don't mind the white wires, those are for my tail lights.

Here's the fun part. I spliced (with spare speaker wire... it works) into the wires near the connector (Yeah I'm sure the same wires are in the centre console somewhere, Oh well.) and piggy-backed along the trunk's wiring harness into the trunk itself. Having the trunk carpet liner on the left hand side removed, I piggy-backed further along the wiring harness to the back of the trunk, under the back seat, under the left side door sills, and up into the dashboard. after removing the front-left side's door sill panel, I removed the roughly triangle shaped plastic cap on the end of the dashboard, followed by the lower panel under the steering wheel that houses the headlight knob. From here I found a spot that I liked for my push button, so I whipped out my drill and bored into the panel. Put the push button in, finish your wiring and put everything back together. The button works great. Now I feel great about all this work, but all I have to show for it is a lousy button 

Here's the button before I had everything back in one piece.







(Oh yeah, there is a screw for the panel with the headlight knob behind the triangle cap (to the left and around the corner from the knob). I found this screw AFTER I pulled the panel off  Please remove the screw before you pull the panel out 
Luckily, it was an invisible mistake by the end.

If people find this useful, could someone post instructions and pictures about removing the trunk liner and the location of the wiring harness? I dirtied the sheets by taking only three pictures, didn't think to take more until I was already finished...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I can post up pics as this is something I'll probably do this week. I'll probably mount my button in an obscure location, like the glove box, in order to keep the trunk a fairly secure location. (I have a child's seat in the way of folding down the back seats  )


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

That would be great if you could. The first two pictures I took were actually for my own reference, it wasn't until I was putting everything back together that I thought about doing a write up. I'm sure there are many people who wished these cars had an interior trunk release from time to time. The lack of this button and the flaky exterior trunk button are my only complaints I've had with this car in the 3+ years I've owned it. 

What I'm missing here are instructions to remove the trunk liner and dashboard removal.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I got you covered


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I must be the only guy that doesn't have a problem with not having an interior trunk release  The only part I hate about the current setup is that you CANT open the trunk with the car running...at all.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

That's why I did this, I carpool to work. I pick two people up, I have to turn the car off, pop the trunk with the fob, and start the car again. All in a 10 second span of time, two times each way to and from work. We have gear to carry, not just lunch bags. It's become a real annoyance for me to have to restart the car multiple times immediate after turning it off!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The only part I hate about the current setup is that you CANT open the trunk with the car running...at all.


 I had a 2011 6M Cruze ECO. Engine can be on, however to open the trunk, the car must be in Neutral, parking brake on and doors unlocked. An outside person can then touch the trunk release button and open the trunk. Not sure about an auto trans car.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> I had a 2011 6M Cruze ECO. Engine can be on, however to open the trunk, the car must be in Neutral, parking brake on and doors unlocked. An outside person can then touch the trunk release button and open the trunk. Not sure about an auto trans car.


True story on a 2014 Manual. Should be true for an Automatic in Park.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Great Job and writeup. Good thinking too, very ingenious...... HOWever, lol, I think your mod would be recalled as someone could unintentionally contort themselves to push that button with their knee while driving down the highway. This would inevitably cause a huge wreck as then the light required to continue to fix makeup/text/talk/eat/read or generally pay attention would no longer be coming through the rear window. Plus how am I supposed to reach into my truck if im busy pushing buttons on the dash?

I commend you on your effort, however my hands are far too busy to be sitting on the steering wheel all willy nilly while driving. 

Seriously, thanks for the effort and information. :goodjob:


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

TheGov said:


> Great Job and writeup. Good thinking too, very ingenious...... HOWever, lol, I think your mod would be recalled as someone could unintentionally contort themselves to push that button with their knee while driving down the highway. This would inevitably cause a huge wreck as then the light required to continue to fix makeup/text/talk/eat/read or generally pay attention would no longer be coming through the rear window. Plus how am I supposed to reach into my truck if im busy pushing buttons on the dash?
> 
> I commend you on your effort, however my hands are far too busy to be sitting on the steering wheel all willy nilly while driving.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the effort and information. :goodjob:


The most elegant solution would be to tie this in with the shifter somehow to enable only in park. However the solution I would prefer is to install a button like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Pilot-PLSW26-...&qid=1404156985&sr=8-2&keywords=safety+switch


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

tracepk said:


> I must be the only guy that doesn't have a problem with not having an interior trunk release  The only part I hate about the current setup is that you CANT open the trunk with the car running...at all.


Yes, you can. Just have to unlock the doors.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can get an OEM trunk release button that mounts where the airbag light currently is on NA Cruze's fyi


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> You can get an OEM trunk release button that mounts where the airbag light currently is on NA Cruze's fyi


I have a different button there already but I can't think of which one it is ('14 1.4L LT)


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> As any long-term owner here knows, we all resent not having a button inside to pop the trunk. Today I was motivated enough to solve this problem for myself.
> 
> Behind the trunk lid's carpet liner, the wiring connector leading to the exterior trunk release switch has four wires, one pair thicker than the other pair. My thoughts were like: "The thick wires must be the power and the thinner wires must be for signaling." So I shorted the thin wire's pins together, which made the trunk release activate (Awesome, good guess!).
> View attachment 92913
> ...


good work but the easier way would be order a 2015:th_salute:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> good work but the easier way would be order a 2015:th_salute:


 Yes nice write up. A button to release the trunk is nice. My new car has one. It works well especially if the wife has her hands full after doing some shopping and wants to place her items in the trunk. My trunk lid pops open fully.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> I had a 2011 6M Cruze ECO. Engine can be on, however to open the trunk, the car must be in Neutral, parking brake on and doors unlocked. An outside person can then touch the trunk release button and open the trunk. Not sure about an auto trans car.


Doesn't work on mine. I have to remove the key from the ignition even, with the car not running, and the doors unlocked the trunk button will not work if the key is in the ignition.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> You can get an OEM trunk release button that mounts where the airbag light currently is on NA Cruze's fyi


You can buy the button, but I have yet to see anyone with it working on a USDM car


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Great guys! FYI, this button functions exactly like the exterior trunk switch. The car must be in park and unlocked while running to work, also works when the car is off and unlocked. Does not work from inside when car is locked, or while driving because the door automatically lock themselves. This is because it is spliced to the very same circuit as the exterior switch. No need to worry about accidentally opening the trunk while driving around. It fits my needs nicely. I'm liking everyone's ideas to improve on this concept. This was my simple and straight forward solution using generic, inexpensive components. Still looks finished and inconspicuous.

I'm sure the same wires in the factory harness end up in the centre console somewhere, likely at the BCM (body control module). I do not have a schematic and voltmeter to test for this though. If someone knows where these wires come from, a considerable amount of wire and complexity (and time) can be saved by keeping this job solely within the dashboard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> You can buy the button, but I have yet to see anyone with it working on a USDM car


Where. OP may have figured out how to make this button work.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

This site has a kit and some install notes: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1488426013.html?tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> You can buy the button, but I have yet to see anyone with it working on a USDM car


Trunk Automatic Control Switch Luggage Refit Button FOR Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

^This?? As long as it is a momentary push button, it will work. Although you will be losing your passenger airbag indicator in exchange for that particular switch.

* A momentary push button simply means it is only "ON" while the button is depressed, and is off when released. Unlike a toggle switch, which would require a press for "ON" and a second press for "OFF". This is important for this application.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us without nav systems we may be able to rewire the airbag light to display through the hole for the USB port. Another possiblity is to move the USB port from the center glove box to a more accessible location.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm lost on the nav part... was there something behind the airbag light area that is nav specific?


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Any comments on the ebay trunk item? I wasn't thrilled with running a wire all through the passenger compartment as the OP demonstrated, but if the ebay item is less invasive I would pursue it.

For 25 dollars I am tempted to buy it on the off chance it actually works. If anyone has tried it themselves you may be able to save me 25 dollars.

I'm also lost on the navigation comments.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two switches on eBay. One of them has a USB port that supposedly hooks up to the navigation system.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> There are two switches on eBay. One of them has a USB port that supposedly hooks up to the navigation system.


Thing is, there are multiple navigation systems under the Chevy Holden and Daewoo name plate for this car. That's the thing about these overseas items. :/ I'm pretty sure it can be done if you are electrically inclined and had a diagram for the year Cruze in front of you. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

here's another one. 

Chevrolet Cruze Trunk switch assembly luggage refit button


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

That would look nice! Seems pricey though for what it is though. The trunk release button portion of any of these switches should work, as I doubt that the wiring would defer from one region to another (simple push button, doesn't get any simpler or cheaper). If you have a wiring schematic for all the sockets to the BCM, then have at it. You will be able to keep the wiring/splicing completely within the centre console. Good luck sorting through all those wires though, first person who pulls it off deserves a slow clap


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

phantom said:


> here's another one.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Trunk switch assembly luggage refit button


That is the one I was looking at before, I just lost the link and couldn't find it again, thanks.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Problem with that trunk switch is that it interferes with the passenger airbag light that's currently in its place on my '14


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

The switch that phantom suggested has the airbag light. But the instructions from the link provided are all in another language. I havent looked into it, but it may be as simple as unplugging a socket from that switch and plugging in the new one, although I can't see the wiring in the pictures. the trunk release will require the wiring I did, or finding those same wires originating from the BCM.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice, just saw that. This would be an easy install! Instructions or not I'm pretty sure I could figure this out. I'll go ahead an order it in a few weeks and see what's up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Problem with that trunk switch is that it interferes with the passenger airbag light that's currently in its place on my '14


1st world problems yo! 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

S-Fitz said:


> The switch that phantom suggested has the airbag light. But the instructions from the link provided are all in another language. I havent looked into it, but it may be as simple as unplugging a socket from that switch and plugging in the new one, although I can't see the wiring in the pictures. the trunk release will require the wiring I did, or finding those same wires originating from the BCM.



here's one from ebay with some english in the instructions. 

Trunk Automatic Control Switch Luggage Refit Button For Chevrolet Cruze












HTH


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Right on. Looks like you've found the last piece of the puzzle. These factory look alike buttons won't need more than 18" of wire I bet! The button I used wouldn't be more than a couple feet. Good find.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATE: Still works great, doesn't open while the car is in drive or with locked doors. So far, seems impossible to accidentally open the trunk while in motion. Tested with the car locked with the window open and it will not open trunk when pressed inside, so security is not an issue.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Came out nice.. To me it doesn't annoy me that badly "yet" but I love seeing what people can come up with to overcome obstacles. I applaud your effort and actually like the look and placement of the button.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> As any long-term owner here knows, we all resent not having a button inside to pop the trunk. Today I was motivated enough to solve this problem for myself.
> 
> Behind the trunk lid's carpet liner, the wiring connector leading to the exterior trunk release switch has four wires, one pair thicker than the other pair. My thoughts were like: "The thick wires must be the power and the thinner wires must be for signaling." So I shorted the thin wire's pins together, which made the trunk release activate (Awesome, good guess!).
> View attachment 92913
> ...



That looks nice where did you get your button?


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> That looks nice where did you get your button?


Also wondering so will it release if key in ignition and car running?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

raffmanlt said:


> Also wondering so will it release if key in ignition and car running?


I got the button at a local electronics store, radio shack or anywhere like them will have them. Specifically, it is a normally open momentary push button switch. That means that it connects the circuit only while it is depressed. They're a few cents each in bulk.

As for the operation, read on! I had a few updates that are buried back a page or two.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok thanks, now I see all the other responses and the anwer to my questions. Love it am going to order one


----------



## ECOcentric (Aug 12, 2014)

Thks for the info, this has been driving me nuts!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazon.com: Manso Useful Luggage Refit Button Real-time Voltage Display Monitor Trunk Switch Assembly for Chevrolet Cruze: Automotive

Expensive but another option. I like it getting the voltage display as well (yes I know I can see it in my DIC)

Only thing is does it work for USA cars, how hard is the install, and the blue looks to not match the interior color well which would bug me.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a random thought. This is your fuse panel inside the car:










See that first Relay? THAT is the trunk release/power. Pull that sucker out and you can tap the relay to rig a momentary.

I have honestly contemplated doing this for a while, but it hasn't bothered me at all. But hey, at least I did the electrical research for it.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Just a random thought. This is your fuse panel inside the car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I hacked my way to victory, it's one way to do it. Once I got used to the button being there, I use it all the time! Worth the effort if you're in and out of the trunk a lot.


----------

